# Bu ByE

## darktux

Visto eu discordar _muito_ das politicas dos Moderadores deste forum, venho aqui manifestar este meu desagrado e despedir-me dos forums pt.

Cumprimentos

----------

## pilla

 *darktux wrote:*   

> Visto eu discordar _muito_ das politicas dos Moderadores deste forum, venho aqui manifestar este meu desagrado e despedir-me dos forums pt.
> 
> Cumprimentos

 

Eu acho que as políticas são as mesmas adotadas nos demais fórums, pelo menos nos fórums em inglês. Eu, pelo menos, não faço distinção entre uma mensagem OT aqui ou no Hardware&Laptops, por exemplo.

----------

## PT_LAmb

Acho que se existem regras neste forum, deveriam estar escritas, para que não hajam maus entendimentos, nem confusões.  :Confused: 

Desta forma, peço aos moderadores, que não só escrevam uma lista de regras, mas que também, e se concordarem, metam à votação e discussão essas regras. Pois se este forum é para todos os falantes da lingua portuguesa, então as regras devem ser feitas de acordo com as opiniões de todos os seus frequentadores.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## fghellar

 *PT_LAmb wrote:*   

> Acho que se existem regras neste forum, deveriam estar escritas, para que não hajam maus entendimentos, nem confusões. 

 

As regras existem, estão escritas e valem para qualquer idioma.

 *darktux wrote:*   

> Visto eu discordar _muito_ das politicas dos Moderadores deste forum, venho aqui manifestar este meu desagrado e despedir-me dos forums pt.

 Esta mensagem seria de mais valia se fosse escrita desta forma:

 *darktux wrote:*   

> Visto eu discordar _muito_ das politicas dos Moderadores deste forum, venho aqui manifestar este meu desagrado e expor os pontos com os quais discordo, bem como os motivos pelos quais o faço, abrindo, assim, espaço para discussões e possíveis mudanças.

 

----------

## humpback

Darktux: Algo me diz que tu tens é um GRAVE problema com a autoridade....  Alguem te diz que algo que tu dizes/fazes está errado e tu toca de dar a sola..... 

As regras que são aplicadas nesta parte do forum são as mesmas que de todo o Forum, em particular:

9-Keep on topic . A discussão em causa esta TUDO menos dentro do topico inicial do PT_LAmb.

1-Use common sense - Just because it isn't explicitly stated as one of the rules below doesn't mean it's OK. Use common sense and good Netiquette when posting, replying and browsing these forums. 

A forma como estavas a falar com o PT_LAmb pode ser correcta para o IRC. Aqui não é.... E tenta o estilo noutra parte do forum (excepto talvez o OFF-The Wall) e vez que alguem te da na tromba, sem ser eu ou o Bloody.

Haaaa mais uma coisa: Regra 10 sobre personal attacks: "FALEMOS NA NOSSA LINGUA!" . As regras que eu coloquei https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=19220 nao contemplam que se possa falar em ingles... Mas prontos um ataque é um ataque.

Em resumo: darktux é a segunda vez que a tua completa falta de tacto provoca problemas no forum portugues. Ja uma vez demonstraste falta de capacidade de dialogo quando deste a sola do canal de irc. Por isso se vais embora ... vai com Deus, e que sejas melhor recebido em outros locais.

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *HumpBack wrote:*   

> Em resumo: darktux é a segunda vez que a tua completa falta de tacto provoca problemas no forum portugues. Ja uma vez demonstraste falta de capacidade de dialogo quando deste a sola do canal de irc. Por isso se vais embora ... vai com Deus, e que sejas melhor recebido em outros locais.

 

muito infeliz... muito infeliz...

----------

## RoadRunner

[Nostalgia] Gentoo tem uma das melhores comunidades que já vi! [/Nostalgia]

Acho que andamos todos com o sangue um bocado quente.. Já não chega o Iraque e a Coreia.

Em relação ao darktux, já exprimi a minha opinião no irc, mas para que aqui fique oficial, aproveito para comentar tudo isto.

Dialogar na internet, independentemente do meio, é sempre complicado. Daí as regras de bom senso e netiqueta em geral. Depois, dizer na cara é diferente do que escrever, as pessoas ganham coragem que nem sabiam que têm. Daí que se pede sempre bom senso e calma. O confiança entre duas pessoas pode não ser bem interpretada por terceiros, daí que se deve ter calma, em especial nos forums. 

Disto isto:

Darktux - Não me parece que virar as costas seja a melhor solução para resolver mal entendidos e problemas em geral:

Humpback - Calma! Há coisas que convém serem ditas em privado e, se em público, há várias maneiras de as dizer e várias interpretações por terceiros.

PT_Lamb (e todos em geral) - A meu ver a tua thread foi fechada (e bem) porque se estava a tornar off topic e muito quente. Não quer dizer que estava errada ou que era off-topic. Se fosse esse o caso poderia ter sido apagada, mas não foi.

Resumindo:

Estamos aqui porque temos um interesse em comum, mas somos todos diferentes. No entanto o que nos deveria unir era esse interesse em comum.

Vou dar oportunidade a que o darktux possa responder mas caso isto se torne muito "quente", eu próprio fecho a thread. Este tipo de assuntos podem e devem ser privados. 

Para finalizar, fiquei muito triste ao ver isto tudo. Se há coisa que detesto são lições de moral,  ainda por cima quando sou eu a escreve-las. Tenham calma. Guardem esse calor todo para sitios mais apropriados, tipo apoio a clientes da Netcabo (para os nossos irmãos Brasileiros, Netcabo é um ISP Portugês "chato pra caramba")

----------

## pilla

Não há necessidade de nostalgia, a comunidade continua muito boa. Algumas vezes, as coisas realmente ficam mais quentes, e nessas horas os moderadores procuram atuar com o intuito de minimizar os danos à thread, manter a discussão em alto nível, no tópico e sem ataques pessoais.

Se deixarmos a coisa correr solta, o fórum vai ficar inviabilizado. Com certeza.  Pra isso servem as Linhas de Conduta , que apesar de estarem em inglês, valem pra todos os fórums. Acho que todos aqui tem um mínimo de conhecimento de inglês (ou pelo  menos de bom senso, porque as regras não especificam nada absurdo), senão podemos traduzi-las. 

O que é brincadeira pra um, pode ser agressão pra outro. E mesmo com os emoticons, as vezes o limiar entre brincadeira e agressão fica muito tênue. Nós podemos evitar essas situações. Um "Guru" já tem posts suficientes pra saber o que pode e como pode ser dito. Assim, peço que todos se comportem, senão eu vou ligar para vossas mães e contar o que vocês andam aprontando por aqui, certo?  :Wink: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> PT_LAmb (e todos em geral) - A meu ver a tua thread foi fechada (e bem) porque se estava a tornar off topic e muito quente. Não quer dizer que estava errada ou que era off-topic. Se fosse esse o caso poderia ter sido apagada, mas não foi.

 

Não há problema, a ideia foi transmitida na mesma, nos primeiros posts.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## source

Boas,

Se um Guru tem posts suficientes para saber como se comportar, ou mesmo se o darktux não pode chamar fofa ao ^PT_LAmb^ que é logo considerado "bashing", que raio de expressões são estas então? "e vez que alguem te da na tromba, sem ser eu ou o Bloody."

Mais uma coisa, no tópico de mais dinamica. "Desde que não sejam como o do moderador favorito....." Isto não é "bashing"?

Dualismo de critérios é que não!

Muito sinceramente, acho que estam a levar isto longe de mais, e muito a peito. Acalmem-se e façam deste forum um local agradável.

(Isto não é nenhuma forma de insulto ao HumpBack ou a qualquer outro individuo. Não me interpretem mal.)

----------

## pilla

Oi source,

 *source wrote:*   

> Boas,
> 
> Se um Guru tem posts suficientes para saber como se comportar, ou mesmo se o darktux não pode chamar fofa ao ^PT_LAmb^ que é logo considerado "bashing", que raio de expressões são estas então? "e vez que alguem te da na tromba, sem ser eu ou o Bloody."
> 
> 

 

Boa pergunta, mas eu não sei o que significa. Faço uma boa idéia, no entanto.

 *source wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais uma coisa, no tópico de mais dinamica. "Desde que não sejam como o do moderador favorito....." Isto não é "bashing"?
> 
> 

 

Acho que ele quis dizer que não adianta nós enchermos o fórum de threads sem maior sentido só pra atingir o mesmo número de posts dos hermanos. 

 *source wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dualismo de critérios é que não!
> 
> Muito sinceramente, acho que estam a levar isto longe de mais, e muito a peito. Acalmem-se e façam deste forum um local agradável.
> ...

 

Bom, nós estávamos tentando acalmar os ânimos, mas acho que tua mensagem não vai exatamente nessa direção. As vezes a gente perde a paciência, mas acho que a gente tem que parar com a cinzânia e buscar os pontos em comum, não as diferenças.

 *source wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Isto não é nenhuma forma de insulto ao HumpBack ou a qualquer outro individuo. Não me interpretem mal.)

 

A história é um pouco mais antiga.  Pegar um fato pontual (ou facto, como vocês de Portugal falam) não é suficiente para entender toda a dinâmica do problema.  

Se a thread ficar quente de novo, eu vou trancá-la definitivamente. A gente não está indo a lugar algum assim.

----------

## source

Boas,

Mas a que lugar é que nós queremos ir?

Em 1º lugar: Acho que os moderadores erraram.

Em 2º lugar: Isto nem devia ser discutido, considero isto tudo uma parvoice do principio ao fim.

Em 3º e ultimo lugar: Não vou comentar mais nada sobre este assunto. Façam como entenderem, o moderadores são vocês, e como um dos moderadores já disse, "Isto não é nenhuma democracia" (algo que se pareça.)

Sem mais.

----------

## pilla

Eu também não vou mais comentar.

----------

